# Benefits of Large Felling Dogs?



## Great Big (Jan 3, 2010)

I've seen a few guys replace the factory dogs with large dogs on each side of the bar. Other than looking mean and nasty, whats the function of more and larger teeth on the dog. Not sure what I'm missing here...


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 3, 2010)

They just look cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At least that was why I did at first!
Put them on my 044 w/ a 28" bar, now that I have used it, I wouldn't have it any other way! I can dig into bigger logs and flush cut alot easier! The dawgs really bit, which helps when you need that grip! with the length of the bar I can limb a fallen tree limbs with ease! I got to experience that on X-mas day, when a large hemlock came right across my drive!!!!!!!
First they look cool!, and they are were it's at for bucking and flush cutting. Even in the Ohio region! (Hocking Hills Region!)

I am sure the west coast guys will ring in here shortly! Which is probably who ultimately really need them for that big bark on FIRS and such!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 3, 2010)

They are certainly nice for biting down at that rough deeply furrowed bark, no matter what type of tree it is.

They help hold the saw when cutting. Now I'll admit that they aren't necessary if your cutting down a 6" beech tree with an 066 equipped with a 32" bar, but that's why they're there - they are necessary for the type of wood, bark, application you're using the saw for, or techniques you're using. Just because they are there when you sometimes don't need them doesn't mean you'll never use them.


----------



## gwiley (Jan 3, 2010)

One small-medium diameter trees or those with strong, shallow bark factory dogs are all you need. Cutting large diameter trees with thick crumbly bark is hard to do with most factory dogs, they just can't bite deeply enough to let you use them as a lever.


----------



## Great Big (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone know the price and part numbers of the inner, outer dogs and is there some type of ceramic roller needed?


----------



## biggenius29 (Jan 3, 2010)

Great Big said:


> Anyone know the price and part numbers of the inner, outer dogs and is there some type of ceramic roller needed?



For what saw

Baileys has them


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 3, 2010)

A pair of dawgs would be my choice.


----------



## Great Big (Jan 3, 2010)

OOPS! for an MS 460.


----------



## MCW (Jan 3, 2010)

Larger dogs are necessary dependant on tree type/shape and the saw you have to start with. 
For example, the dogs on my 7900's are very average when dealing with larger trees with odd shaped trunks. Not only the upward angled point of the bottom spikes, but the tendancy for the saw casing (by the oil filler) to hit the tree before the spikes do with the odd scarf cuts. This has been happening to me quite a bit on my current tree job with Elephant's Foot shaped trunks. My 390XP's dogs are way more effective but still not ideal in my situation.
Larger, longer dogs may be only for show with many guys, but they are of benefit in some tree felling situations. On rounder trunks with shallow bark they are not necessary.
I am thinking of getting a set of spare 3120 spikes and blending/welding them to the 7900's mounts. It is very hard to keep proper scarf angles when you are using the casing to hold the saw and not the spikes. This is why some of the trees in my "Today's Job" thread have face cuts that are basically 50% of the tree diameter. I do this as it is easier to get the 7900's spikes working properly.
Hope that helps.


----------



## dragrcr (Jan 3, 2010)

Great Big said:


> Anyone know the price and part numbers of the inner, outer dogs and is there some type of ceramic roller needed?



I just use a bolt and a piece of small PVC. works great and dosnt trash the chain if you happen to throw it.


----------



## dragrcr (Jan 3, 2010)

and as far as the OP goes, come out there to the west and cut a cedar with 8 inches of bark on a 60% slope, then you will know why we have big dogs and wrap bars.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 3, 2010)

I think 2K has all those part #'s in his sig...

As far as the big dawgs go,you're loosing 2" of bar length,but the chicks dig em':drool:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fallin' dogs are used as a pivot/fulcrum point when fallin' big timber. Most people have no clue how to use them properly.

Gary


----------



## Jtheo (Jan 3, 2010)

For the cutting that I do, the big spikes make flush cutting a big stump easier, especially with a saw like the 7900 which was the first time that I used a saw with spikes that big.

I have a set of the big ones on the way from Bailey's for the new 372XP.

Does make the saw look better too. at least IMO.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 3, 2010)

Sex appeal? Yes. Functionality.....the stock dawgs work great in eastern deciduous forests....


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 3, 2010)

Leverage, clearance, stability and they stick into your flesh better when you are having a bad day.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Fallin' dogs are used as a pivot/fulcrum point when fallin' big timber. Most people have no clue how to use them properly.
> 
> Gary



Very true. 

Funny seeing people using their chainsaw like a hand saw.

My stock 660 dogs work great in the oak I cut, in the gnarly soft wood bark you may need something else or cut the bark away. .


----------



## superfire (Jan 3, 2010)

*another note*

i find dawgin a saw when bucking takes some strain off of my back. i think Gas is right people fail to know how to use dawgs they are are there for leverage and keeping the saw in the cut


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 3, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> i think 2k has all those part #'s in his sig...
> 
> As far as the big dawgs go,you're loosing 2" of bar length,but the chicks dig em':drool:



nuff said!


----------



## Log Hogger (Jan 3, 2010)

*In Michigan?*

In Michigan, large felling dawgs are only slightly more functional than truck nuts, but they look far cooler!


----------



## Old51AVE (Jan 3, 2010)

When I was a kid, my friend's dad was a faller, my other friend's dad worked on the landing and in the yard. We used to laugh over the heated debates they would get into over dawgs! The faller insisted they were 'felling dawgs' where the landing guy insisted they were 'buckin dawgs'! 

Guess it depends what your role is!

Old51AVE :greenchainsaw:



GASoline71 said:


> Fallin' dogs are used as a pivot/fulcrum point when fallin' big timber. Most people have no clue how to use them properly.
> 
> Gary


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 4, 2010)

Log Hogger said:


> In Michigan, large felling dawgs are only slightly more functional than truck nuts, but they look far cooler!



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
Some folks take them off around here!!

I dunno though. 

Bigger Dawgs come in handy on larger Walnut and shagbarks, and are worth it on lumpy locusts where maintaining the angle on a face cut can be a pain unless ya dig in and pivot straight through the arc.

For noodling, ya can't beat big Dawgs!

I wont be upsizing on the 346 any time soon, but might have a set chromed.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bitzer (Jan 4, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Fallin' dogs are used as a pivot/fulcrum point when fallin' big timber. Most people have no clue how to use them properly.
> 
> Gary



+1. Most don't know how to use them when felling. They work great on hardwoods here too especially ugly stuff with swells and what not. Keeps the saw in the tree and takes the stress off of the cutter. Also a lot easier to make all cuts from one side of the tree. Many don't know how to do that either or that your right hand can go on the handle bar and your left can pull the trigger or the other way around... Gun then diagonal= face out. Flip the saw, dog in, back cut, done. No dancing around the stump. Obviously leaning trees can cause exceptions...

Almost forgot, two dawgs=straighter cuts.


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 4, 2010)

dogs like this will get you tail like sinatra 







(from our bro here)


----------



## Evan (Jan 4, 2010)

come one guys you know you like them because they just look realy cool compared to small dawgs


----------



## gwiley (Jan 4, 2010)

Evan said:


> come one guys you know you like them because they just look realy cool compared to small dawgs



It is so funny when I ask friends what kind of saw they have and they say - oh, I have an 18" saw.

When I pulled my 372 with a 28" bar out to do a large tree I got the comment that it was the biggest saw they had ever seen.

I have given up trying to explain engine displacement versus bar length.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jan 4, 2010)

Evan said:


> come one guys you know you like them because they just look realy cool compared to small dawgs



So what your saying is that size matters?


----------



## Evan (Jan 4, 2010)

lol yes , i guess so


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 4, 2010)

WadePatton said:


> dogs like this will get you tail like sinatra
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O wow, that brings the wtf level to new heights..


----------



## heimannm (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the ones that came on this old model 55 McCulloch











Mark


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 4, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I like the ones that came on this old model 55 McCulloch
> 
> Mark



Some of the dogs on the old big timber saws are pretty dope...

I have some pretty gnarly lookin' dogs on some of my old Homelites and McCullochs. The huge dog on my 770G was homemade by one of the loggers that used it back in the 60's.

Gary


----------



## heimannm (Jan 4, 2010)

Gary, take a look at the bar on the Homelite in my 640 thread, do you know the story on that one? I thought at one time you posted the photo's and commented on how that bar came to be.

Mark


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 4, 2010)

I replied in your thread Mark... 

Gary


----------



## spacemule (Jan 4, 2010)

They keep the critters chased away.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 4, 2010)

Leverage, and they look badarse.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 4, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> Some folks take them off around here!!
> 
> I dunno though.
> ...



I hate using saws with no dogs. Useless 



gwiley said:


> It is so funny when I ask friends what kind of saw they have and they say - oh, I have an 18" saw.
> 
> When I pulled my 372 with a 28" bar out to do a large tree I got the comment that it was the biggest saw they had ever seen.
> 
> I have given up trying to explain engine displacement versus bar length.



Yup


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 4, 2010)

Gotta have them, I even got em on the electric, All kiddin aside i bought the ones stuck on the homie as a joke, but they were bought for my 460. Way to big for the trees i cut, I do cut some large oaks but those are not needed for it. They also take away from bar length. Now if you have trees like in the PNW that has 4 to 6 inch thick bark then yes they would be an advantage. Also they look goofy to me on a bar 20 inches or less. I did put the oversize ones from stihl on it and they are perfect. Those big dogs just depends on what kind and how big the trees you're cuttin.


----------



## Mac_Muz (Jan 4, 2010)

I had double dawgs on a Sach's 120 super, and that was good fer not setting bark on FIRE.

I'm too old for sexy much of anything, unless it comes from Victoria's Secret!


----------



## MNGuns (Jan 4, 2010)

I put a set on my 441 when I got it earlier this year. They work very good for felling, but have cost me two pairs of jeans....


----------



## edisto (Jan 4, 2010)

MNGuns said:


>



Shouldn't dogs help keep the back cut level?


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 4, 2010)

Standard spikes and not so standard spikes.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 4, 2010)

edisto said:


> Shouldn't dogs help keep the back cut level?



That smacks of a cheap shot,Ed.....................


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 4, 2010)

edisto said:


> Shouldn't dogs help keep the back cut level?



 yes there magical! 




freehandslabber said:


> That smacks of a cheap shot,Ed.....................



yup oke:


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 4, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> Some folks take them off around here!!
> 
> 
> ...



I know an old logger, (good friends with my boss) that takes the dogs off all the saws he buys so the help cant "tear the mounts out" as easy. Alot of guys around VA that arent all GOL'ed up cut back bar more than they do normal cutting. Now dogs are just as useful when back baring, but with an aggressive chain, the dogs arent all that important, the saw will pull/push itself through the cut in a timely manor. _I_ cant do without them though...

I dont see how taking them off would affect the out come of a worker that is always getting hung up & then jerking the saw like he is playing tug of war. Seeing a man do that makes me feel sick. Even though I pulled an old 046 in two once, it was a quick fix...


----------



## edisto (Jan 4, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> That smacks of a cheap shot,Ed.....................



It was.

I'm ashamed.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 4, 2010)

edisto said:


> It was.
> 
> I'm ashamed.



Are you really?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 4, 2010)

Fastest 70 cc class saw I ever had was a 120 super, and it had no dogs on it. Didn't need them--just ate right through whatever it touched. Dogs are most often used by people who don't know how to file so they can push dull chains through the wood.


----------



## Evan (Jan 4, 2010)

sweet i dont need to sharpen as often. thanks for the tip


----------



## spacemule (Jan 4, 2010)

edisto said:


> It was.
> 
> I'm ashamed.



You're going to go to hell for lying!!


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 4, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Fastest 70 cc class saw I ever had was a 120 super, and it had no dogs on it. Didn't need them--just ate right through whatever it touched. Dogs are most often used by people who don't know how to file so they can push dull chains through the wood.



I'm such a hack with my chains, could you give me a lesson sir?


----------



## Freehand (Jan 4, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You're going to go to hell for lying!!



Pot calling the kettle......glass houses...........


----------



## bitzer (Jan 4, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Fastest 70 cc class saw I ever had was a 120 super, and it had no dogs on it. Didn't need them--just ate right through whatever it touched. Dogs are most often used by people who don't know how to file so they can push dull chains through the wood.



You've never had a tree barberchair on you huh?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 4, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> You've never had a tree barberchair on you huh?



Why would he, a stock saw is the fastest saw you can get, in his mind.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 4, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Why would he, a stock saw is the fastest saw you can get, in his mind.



My guess is hes never swung a tree either. The epa and government does know whats best! ha.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 4, 2010)

Must have hit a nerve with you guys--you're spouting nonsense.


----------



## Evan (Jan 4, 2010)

drooling with CAD rabies


----------



## clearance (Jan 4, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Must have hit a nerve with you guys--you're spouting nonsense.



You ever put in an undercut over your head with a 395 or similar sized saw? Without dogs?


----------



## bitzer (Jan 4, 2010)

Space likes to set a trap and wait for the reactions.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 4, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Fastest 70 cc class saw I ever had was a 120 super, and it had no dogs on it. Didn't need them--just ate right through whatever it touched. Dogs are most often used by people who don't know how to file so they can push dull chains through the wood.



It would actually be "pull the dull chains through wood" that is because the rear handle puts much more force on the b&c compared to the handlebar. therefor you would be pulling on the rear handle. . .

but you really slipped up there space, that #### sounds dumb as hell....


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 4, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> My guess is hes never swung a tree either. The epa and government does know whats best! ha.



They need to learn from guys like us who know saws and know how loud they should be, oh yeeaaa


----------



## spacemule (Jan 4, 2010)

clearance said:


> You ever put in an undercut over your head with a 395 or similar sized saw? Without dogs?



Over shoulder cuts are a no no, but yes, I have made them. I cut a limb off my tree in the front yard standing on the next to top step of a 6 foot folding ladder, one handing my 394 straight up into the air. Yeah, foolish move, but I was young and teaching myself how to saw. Never had a serious injury.

However, my 394 has dogs.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 4, 2010)

056 kid said:


> It would actually be "pull the dull chains through wood" that is because the rear handle puts much more force on the b&c compared to the handlebar. therefor you would be pulling on the rear handle. . .
> 
> but you really slipped up there space, that #### sounds dumb as hell....



You're arguing semantics. No one really gives a shat if you're pushing or puling--the bar is being forced through the wood, or pushed if you will.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 4, 2010)

Big Dawgs.:yoyo:


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 4, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You're arguing semantics. No one really gives a shat if you're pushing or puling--the bar is being forced through the wood, or pushed if you will.



No arguing, im screwing with you.....


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 4, 2010)

hey yo, some of yous--yous knows whos yous are*, could go re-post or post anew your big dogs/spikes/k9's/dawgs/doggies in the thread i just kicked up.

thanks if you do.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=120619


*yes, i misuse "yous" similar to northern folk misusing "y'all".


----------



## Jtheo (Jan 5, 2010)

056 kid said:


> It would actually be "pull the dull chains through wood" that is because the rear handle puts much more force on the b&c compared to the handlebar. therefor you would be pulling on the rear handle. . .
> 
> but you really slipped up there space, that #### sounds dumb as hell....



:agree2:


----------



## MCW (Jan 5, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Fastest 70 cc class saw I ever had was a 120 super, and it had no dogs on it. Didn't need them--just ate right through whatever it touched. Dogs are most often used by people who don't know how to file so they can push dull chains through the wood.





spacemule said:


> Over shoulder cuts are a no no, but yes, I have made them. I cut a limb off my tree in the front yard standing on the next to top step of a 6 foot folding ladder, one handing my 394 straight up into the air. Yeah, foolish move, but I was young and teaching myself how to saw. Never had a serious injury.
> 
> However, my 394 has dogs.



Straight from someone who hasn't done fu*k all tree felling by the sounds of it. I cut above head height all the time, it's a no no in your Chainsaw manual for liability reasons but in the real world it's a necessity. Just cutting cants doesn't count as real world sorry and if you do think that you can get by without dogs in the real world you're a peanut.


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 5, 2010)

MCW said:


> Straight from someone who hasn't done fu*k all tree felling by the sounds of it. *I cut above head height all the time, it's a no no in your Chainsaw manual for liability reasons but in the real world it's a necessity. *Just cutting cants doesn't count as real world sorry and if you do think that you can get by without dogs in the real world you're a peanut.



It's true in the fire service as well, you just end up in a situation where you have to make due. I enjoyed (not really) cutting over my head off of a ladder at the last fire I was at because it was the only way to get the job done. 

Luckily I haven't had to due anything like that in the wide world of firewood harvesting.


As far as big dawgs, while, the certainly are not necessary in every situation, however there are those times where the biggest you can get may not be big enough. They wouldn't make giant dawgs if there was no reason for them. IMHO i think the type of wood, bark, terrain and personal preference / cutting style have a lot to do with what size dawgs you need.


----------



## MCW (Jan 5, 2010)

jburlingham said:


> It's true in the fire service as well, you just end up in a situation where you have to make due. I enjoyed (not really) cutting over my head off of a ladder at the last fire I was at because it was the only way to get the job done.



I agree mate. There is no need for cutting over your head with perfect single trunked trees but when you get into ugly mongrels with bifurcated trunks by NOT sometimes cutting the scarf/backcut above your head or at head height you'll end up wearing one of the trunks as a hat. Oh, and dying in the process. It is a necessity to cut high to avoid the trunk splitting as it falls which has happened to me a few times. You basically lose control of the tree which is NEVER a good thing.

With a flat head...

And making the papers...


----------



## MNGuns (Jan 5, 2010)

edisto said:


> Shouldn't dogs help keep the back cut level?




Guilty as charged.

In my defense, I'm missing half a foot, so at the time it did look level to me.


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> In my defense, I'm missing half a foot, so at the time it did look level to me.



Now that is some funny stuff right there!


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You're arguing semantics. No one really gives a shat if you're pushing or puling--the bar is being forced through the wood, or pushed if you will.



Semantics

Often misused when quibbling about something someone said. In that context, the statement "That's only semantics" would be more aptly phrased as "You're just 'splitting hairs on word meanings."

Often used within the phrase "You're arguing semantics":

-- as a blanket repudiation of precise communication.

-- by persons advocating 'subjective feelings' over 'objective description' as a mainstay of communication.

The very concept of semantics is frequently disparaged by wishy-washy passive-aggressives who refuse to be accountable for their careless use of language or their deplorable lack of education.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh,snap.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 5, 2010)

edisto said:


> Semantics
> 
> Often misused when quibbling about something someone said. In that context, the statement "That's only semantics" would be more aptly phrased as "You're just 'splitting hairs on word meanings."
> 
> ...


Hey Ed, bite me. See how much more concise I am?


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't say I never gave you anything,Space.....


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Hey Ed, bite me. See how much more concise I am?



That's a direct consequence of a limited vocabulary.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 5, 2010)

edisto said:


> That's a direct consequence of a limited vocabulary.



How sesquipedalian of you.


----------



## thomas72 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just about all my saws have bucking gaffs regardless of size. They make for a good pivot point and help protect the crankcase from damage. Also if you use the newer saws and cut a tree around 3' in diameter the gaffs will keep the muffler from striking the tree. They shine the most for felling though. I tend to make more accurate cuts with gaffs and especially if the tree is around 3' in diameter the gaffs will hold the weight of the saw when starting the cut. In my opinion the gaffs are a win win situation on any saw.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVY3IYDVNJI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVY3IYDVNJI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 5, 2010)

thomas72 said:


> Just about all my saws have bucking gaffs regardless of size. They make for a good pivot point and help protect the crankcase from damage. Also if you use the newer saws and cut a tree around 3' in diameter the gaffs will keep the muffler from striking the tree. They shine the most for felling though. I tend to make more accurate cuts with gaffs and especially if the tree is around 3' in diameter the gaffs will hold the weight of the saw when starting the cut. In my opinion the gaffs are a win win situation on any saw.



Never heard them called "gaffs" before. 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 5, 2010)

East coast=spikes or dogs

West coast =Dawgs

Georgia=Gaffs?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 5, 2010)

spacemule said:


> How sesquipedalian of you.


That one went over my head.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of the factory and aftermarket falling dogs are too much of a good thing .. They do come in handy for climbing around in steep bluffy ground .... The 056 had very good falling dogs , but they would break fairly easily .. the 2100 had execellent falling dogs . The 394 falling dogs totally sucked . !!!!! The swiss cheesed ones that stuck way down below the bar . . For putting in Humbolt face cuts the points of the dogs need to line up so they provide a uniform pivot ... I like the west coast dogs for the 660 & 650 .also the stock falling for the 460 are fine ....
. The dogs for the 372 -390 Husky are very good .....\
.
. If the dogs stick too far below the bottom of the chain they will flex and cause the chain to bind in the cut . and it stops turning ,then you have to pop it down away from the wood and get the chain spinning again ............ It is especially maddening with a nice hungry chain when putting the face in a hard hemlock . nIt,s enough to make a guy freak out ... and build a new set of dogs ........ The best 394/395 dogs were made in Coffman Cove by Ron Hull and Clayton Smalley ..... The set I like the best on my 394 are just a top and bottom point .. The chain never hangs up in the bar on face cuts . and they are strong enough to knock a big face out .......


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2010)

spacemule said:


> How sesquipedalian of you.



But I'm 5'9".


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 5, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Never heard them called "gaffs" before.
> 
> Gary



That's a first for me 



Cedarkerf said:


> East coast=spikes or dogs
> 
> West coast =Dawgs
> 
> Georgia=Gaffs?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Gaffs? Those are the things people climb trees with.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 5, 2010)

Gaffs are those really long necked orange things that eat leaves.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 5, 2010)

"Diggers" is a popular term back east in hick town..


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

Y'all got it wrong.....gaffs are sharpened steel spikes that you strap onto the back of a rooster's legs......makes the chicken fights much more decisive.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 5, 2010)

One advantage that hasnt been brought up is they keep the saw from sliding off your shoulder with the typical PNW shoulder carry.

Another advantage is when felling clutch side up (for wrap handle guys) will help keep the saw case or off side handle from hitting the butt swell which will preload your and bind your bar and chain.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha, you guys get so defensive about your "large" dogs.

Space is dead right that most people use dogs to get through a cut faster with a dull chain. If you sharpen your chain right, the saw will practically cut with no hand pressure.

I like larger dawgs for looks, stumping trees with nasty root flares and felling dead trees with loose bark. As I become a better hand filer and sawman, I find I need dawgs less and less, but they are still mandatory in a lot of situations. Gotta love eastern hardwoods.

Hey Space, don't start criticizing dual spikes as totally unnecessary. You may get banned for talking nonsense.opcorn:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the benefit of having big dawgs, cuz they look awesome.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> This is the benefit of having big dawgs, cuz they look awesome.



Woof.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

That's woof woof, I've got two of them.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

woof woof.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like WOOF to me?


Unless that chain is a meow


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

In any case,them's big


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Only toke the pic of one, two woul be a real pain to fit in the pic. I believe they are 6-point after market, maybe pro-safety.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just giving ya crap. Thems is some bog dogs. Wouldn't want to have any flesh contact with them.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a pic of a 4-point pro-safety ms660 dawg for comparison.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 5, 2010)

epicklein22 said:


> Haha, you guys get so defensive about your "large" dogs.
> 
> Space is dead right that most people use dogs to get through a cut faster with a dull chain. If you sharpen your chain right, the saw will practically cut with no hand pressure.
> 
> ...



Know why I like dogs? cause when you dog into a big oak, you can run the saw by putting enough pressure on the throttle with one little finger to keep her wide open, thats all the pressure you need to keep her eating with a sharp chain... no pushing, pulling ,shoving, jerking, cussing, just alittle index finger pressure...


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 5, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Know why I like dogs? cause when you dog into a big oak, you can run the saw by putting enough pressure on the throttle with one little finger to keep her wide open, thats all the pressure you need to keep her eating with a sharp chain... no pushing, pulling ,shoving, jerking, cussing, just alittle index finger pressure...



I do agree. The saw wants to do the work, why not give it a good chain and let it work.


----------



## slowp (Jan 5, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Here's a pic of a 4-point pro-safety ms660 dawg for comparison.



I think my amateur dogs, are safer. They just smell bad when they get wet.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah but they look cool, they'll look even cooler on an 880 when a get one.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah but they look cool, they'll look even cooler on an 880 when a get one.



You bought the dawgs BEFORE the saw?


That's CAD,man


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> You bought the dawgs BEFORE the saw?
> 
> 
> That's CAD,man



Hey they were the only set of 6-point 880 dawgs I've ever seen, so I said to myself "I've gotta have these hot rods"


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Tommorow I'll take a pic of my Sachs 112 w/ a 056 dawg on it.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 5, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Know why I like dogs? cause when you dog into a big oak, you can run the saw by putting enough pressure on the throttle with one little finger to keep her wide open, thats all the pressure you need to keep her eating with a sharp chain... no pushing, pulling ,shoving, jerking, cussing, just alittle index finger pressure...



Thats it man! When you can only have one hand on the saw because it might get ugly in a hurry or your'e keeping track of everything else that is going on, in the tree and surrouding area. 

The dull chain theory makes no sense. If you push harder on a dull chain its only going to bog or slow down more. Just foolishishness. There must be a lot of loggin done with dull chains and a lot of firewood cuttin done with race chains! Shockingly, leverage can be used in all manner of applications to make jobs easier. Everyday physics.







Space, holding a 394 over your head on a ladder in your front yard takes away any crediblity that you may have. You couldn't find a smaller saw for that nonsense? I've held a 90cc saw over my head arm extended with a 36" bar on it to cut some snags, but only because I had too. In your front yard you've got options.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 5, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Hey they were the only set of 6-point 880 dawgs I've ever seen, so I said to myself "I've gotta have these hot rods"



You gotta post pics of those on the saw! Those are just crazy big. You shouldn't need a chain at all with those. The dawgs will help you to just push the bar right through the wood.


----------



## gwiley (Jan 5, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Over shoulder cuts are a no no, but yes, I have made them. I cut a limb off my tree in the front yard standing on the next to top step of a 6 foot folding ladder, one handing my 394 straight up into the air. Yeah, foolish move, but I was young and teaching myself how to saw. Never had a serious injury.
> 
> However, my 394 has dogs.



The way you phrased that I am guessing that you wouldn't do that again.

My father was cutting on a ladder, slipped and landed on his Husky 455/18 - bruised ribs were his only reward on that one - could have ended a LOT worse.

Neighbor down the street ended up chewing on his saw after cutting over his head, died a week later in the hospital from severe infection.

I have a hard time imagining a scenario in which cutting over shoulder height is worth doing. It is sufficiently dangerous that i would work hard at finding an alternative.

One handed sawing with a 90cc saw? Only if I was suicidal.

I appreciate your wisdom spacemule, but it would be good to hear you tell the less experienced among us that we should learn from others' silliness and not cut above the shoulder or one handed (at least with large saws).


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 5, 2010)

This old lancaster has a fairly big one on it, Man i would hate to run this puppy all day, extremely loud and no vibes. I guess it would beat the heck out of a hand saw though.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 5, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This old lancaster has a fairly big one on it, Man i would hate to run this puppy all day, extremely loud and no vibes. I guess it would beat the heck out of a hand saw though.



must be state of the art as hell not to have any vibes!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 5, 2010)

056 kid said:


> must be state of the art as hell not to have any vibes!!


It probably was back in it's day.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 5, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Here's a pic of a 4-point pro-safety ms660 dawg for comparison.





Jesus Pete!!

thoes 88 dogs are probably larger than my computer! You should fit them to the bumper of your automobile whilst you wait for the 88..


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 5, 2010)

They're 9" 1/4" tall and 4" 1/4" long


----------



## spacemule (Jan 5, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Space, holding a 394 over your head on a ladder in your front yard takes away any crediblity that you may have. You couldn't find a smaller saw for that nonsense? I've held a 90cc saw over my head arm extended with a 36" bar on it to cut some snags, but only because I had too. In your front yard you've got options.


Only saw I had. You use what you got.


----------



## MCW (Jan 5, 2010)

I can go get a ladder so I'm not cutting above my head but I'll bet my left nut that I've got a higher risk from the ladder's feet sinking in or toppling over than cutting my head off with no ladder.
If you're 5'6" and 140lbs it probably isn't wise to swing a 3120 above your head - people need to know their limitations. What applies for one person DOES not apply for another person. When cutting above your head you also don't stick your face or head in a vulnerable position. Cutting above your head shouldn't be recommended to beginners but it IS necessary sometimes. I've cut above head height with my 3120 and 42" bar, not cause I wanted to but because I had to. I'm also 6'3", 255 lbs and have a bit of time on saws as well. I know very well what positioning I need to be the safest however lets be honest, no matter what you do you're not 100% safe with a chainsaw or sitting in your sofa at home...


----------



## Island Faller (Nov 6, 2012)

*Big dogs*



Teddy.Scout said:


> They just look cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> At least that was why I did at first!
> Put them on my 044 w/ a 28" bar, now that I have used it, I wouldn't have it any other way! I can dig into bigger logs and flush cut alot easier! The dawgs really bit, which helps when you need that grip! with the length of the bar I can limb a fallen tree limbs with ease! I got to experience that on X-mas day, when a large hemlock came right across my drive!!!!!!!
> ...






Yup, a mandatory staple here on Vancouver island, large to huge trees, thick bark and spring boarding stumps.
Plus they help when you have to move from one spring board to another, just point your saw towards the ground and dig the dogs in, now climb around and just grab your saw and lay that tree on its back!


----------



## Ndigity26 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great Big said:


> I've seen a few guys replace the factory dogs with large dogs on each side of the bar. Other than looking mean and nasty, whats the function of more and larger teeth on the dog. Not sure what I'm missing here...



Largers spikes besides better leverage keep you from beating up the muffler on your saw. I noticed that right away.


----------



## deye223 (Nov 7, 2012)

for bark like this you would't use any thing else


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 7, 2012)

You guys and your weenie spikes.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Nov 7, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> You guys and your weenie spikes.



Yeah and your fast cutting light weight easy to use saws....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ndigity26 said:


> Largers spikes besides better leverage keep you from beating up the muffler on your saw. I noticed that right away.



Me no understand? How are you beating up the muffler on your saw?

Gary


----------



## rdtreewalker (Nov 7, 2012)

They also hold the bar up off the ground View attachment 261348
unlike the stock onesView attachment 261349


----------



## Ndigity26 (Nov 7, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Me no understand? How are you beating up the muffler on your saw?
> 
> Gary[/QUOTEI
> 
> I find when really trying to leverage on a big tree, and sometimes not even using alot of force the muffler is making contact on the tree and wearing it down faster than needs be. My after market spikes cost 30.00$ and a new muffler cost around 30-40.00$. I figure I get better leverage and grab along with an added buffer between the saw and the tree. Now if that is silly or poor thinking to someone then by all means strike me down as if I was anyone else on this forum whom is not agreed with. I was jsut trying to me helpful.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like you might need to sharpen your chain. You should never have to "leverage" a saw to make it cut. 

Gary


----------



## Island Faller (Nov 8, 2012)

Ndigity26 said:


> GASoline71 said:
> 
> 
> > Me no understand? How are you beating up the muffler on your saw?
> ...


----------



## Ndigity26 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ndigity26 said:


> GASoline71 said:
> 
> 
> > Me no understand? How are you beating up the muffler on your saw?
> ...


----------



## Island Faller (Nov 9, 2012)

Ndigity26 said:


> Ndigity26 said:
> 
> 
> > Please read between the lines here or don't, its your choice paint it however makes you feel more assertive in the situation.
> ...


----------



## parrisw (Nov 9, 2012)

Big Dogs are good when you slip they jam into your leg really well, much better then the little girly ones.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 9, 2012)

I love reading all the different opinions on topics like this.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 9, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I love reading all the different opinions on topics like this.



You have any of your own lad?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 9, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> You have any of your own lad?



Well, all I've ever used is big dawgs. Actually after market, Pro Safety four point mainly. Sure nice when I have to low stump a swell butted tree, or buck a big log.
How's that my friend? It's all I got.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 9, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Well, all I've ever used is big dawgs. Actually after market, Pro Safety four point mainly. Sure nice when I have to low stump a swell butted tree, or buck a big log.
> How's that my friend? It's all I got.



Good enough, pretty much the same here.

Gonna be freeze ass tonight, don't break a spindle.


----------



## homelitejim (Nov 9, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Good enough, pretty much the same here.
> 
> Gonna be freeze ass tonight, don't break a spindle.



That saw is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 10, 2012)

Can someone explain more about the dogs flexing and stopping the chain. I have the Baileys pro safety 5 point on my 044bb and they are alil to extreme. If someone can explain further i would appreciate it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Well, all I've ever used is big dawgs. Actually after market, Pro Safety four point mainly. Sure nice when I have to low stump a swell butted tree, or buck a big log.
> How's that my friend? It's all I got.



i run those 4 points also ,great dogs ,didnt like the 5points ,little too big


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 10, 2012)

I like the pro safety 5 points. Although, they are flimsy compared to the older 5 points that I have seen, who manufactured the older ones I dunno, but they where true 1/8 steel and would not give or bend at all. Heavy but sturdy sturdy.


----------



## MCW (Nov 10, 2012)

I've tried the Pro Safety 5 points on my ported 390XP in our hardwoods and they were a waste of time. In thick bark I'm sure they have a place but they were that sharp that even in Pine they were pulling pieces of bark off and jamming in too tight in Eucalypt bark. More for looks in 90% of cases. I liked their extra reach though which came in handy on ugly shaped trunks but I found they actually lowered my efficiency when falling.


----------



## metalspec (Nov 10, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Big Dogs are good when you slip they jam into your leg really well, much better then the little girly ones.



HAHAHAHAHA!!! Been bloodied a few times myself from a big dog puncture! ...you're right, much better than the little girly ones! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 333.okh (May 12, 2013)

deye223 said:


> for bark like this you would't use any thing else



I worked for the company who shipped all those redwood seedling to australia and new zealand


----------



## 333.okh (May 12, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> You guys and your weenie spikes.



Yup! Old growth redwood bucking saw...not a falling saw...





or just rusty and old, but still has a pistol that moves....






I still use the old 7-21C for ripping


----------



## rocketnorton (May 13, 2013)

a few laughs, a few wtfs, who needs cable? im with the west coast guys here... big softwood, thick bark. lame factory dogs on most saws.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 13, 2013)

The Huskies seem to suffer from dog/ chain stopping problems. The 288 with factory wrap dogs worked good
when the great big aftermarket dog were put on they sucked. . The 394 was horrible until a friend made me a crescent moon dog that only stuck down about an inch from the bottom of the bar. Dogs need to stick out in front. Not down below by much 
Stihl dogs seem to work well. But maybe they have a stronger clutch???


----------



## MCW (May 13, 2013)

333.okh said:


> I worked for the company who shipped all those redwood seedling to australia and new zealand



I think you'll find that the tree species in deye223's photo is Stringybark, a native eucalypt. Definately not a Redwood.


----------



## tdi-rick (May 13, 2013)

MCW said:


> I think you'll find that the tree species in deye223's photo is Stringybark, a native eucalypt. Definately not a Redwood.



Beat me to it Matt.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 16, 2013)

These are in my experience the best on the Stihl 044- 660 . Mobile Photobucket


----------



## CJ1 (May 17, 2013)

To snag my chaps and poke big holes in my legs. I pull the outer dog off of every saw I own. Now out west I can see the need for them. Around here not so much. CJ


----------

